# pseudo taper



## flatband123 (Feb 18, 2016)

hi everyone being a newbie to shooting tubes I wondered can someone explain how to make a pseudo taper thanks in advance martin


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

This should help.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Nobody explains it better than Nathan!


----------

